# Canon vt deluxe (vtdz)



## loganseven (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got this camera and lenses I dont know alot about them. They look near new but need cleaned. Any info would be great. Ball park $ estimate???


----------



## ronlane (Nov 24, 2013)

welcome to the site. This is a really cool set, looks like fun.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 24, 2013)

If you lived in the UK i would pay £400 you can probably half that in the US


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 24, 2013)

I just posted under Canon but I'd agree it'd probably be worth at least couple of hundred or so; a good vintage camera can go for anywhere from $50-100, the lenses might have more value than the body, I don't know enough about Canon rangefinders to know. Someone looking for a camera that is the same lens mount as Leica screw mount might be interested (it caught my attention!).


----------



## gsgary (Nov 24, 2013)

The lenses will fit any srew mount Leica and M leica with an adapter what focal length are they
The body is going for £220 on ebay
Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loganseven (Nov 24, 2013)

LENSES 50mm 1.5 lens, 35mm 2.8, 100mm 3.5, 135mm 3.5, and 85mm 1.9 all have rangefinders but the 50mm. also all have caps and uv filters


----------



## gsgary (Nov 24, 2013)

loganseven said:


> LENSES 50mm 1.5 lens, 35mm 2.8, 100mm 3.5, 135mm 3.5, and 85mm 1.9 all have rangefinders but the 50mm. also all have caps and uv filters



Dont let this gear go cheap look here at the price of that 50mm, the 50 is a sort after sonnar design
http://www.apug.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-113439.html 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gsgary (Nov 24, 2013)

Early Canon Rangefinder Wide Angle 35mm F 2 8 Leica Screw Mount LTM M39 RF Lens | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-85mm-...der-screw-mount-Canon-Summicron-/231074601514

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-Leica-Screw-Mount-Lens-135mm-f3-5-/111209204650

[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-100mm-f-3-5-Leica-Mount-Lens-Screw-Mount-With-Case-and-Finder-/181251273630
[/URL]


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like the leather's tanning chemicals and the ravages of time have left some discoloring/corrosion on the lenses. That might or might not clean off.


----------

